# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: How do I post events on the Calendar?

## Joann Raytar

Q: Our State Association is having a meeting this month.  How do I announce that on OptiBoard?

A:     You can post Public events by clicking on the Calendar button next to the OptiBoard logo.  Once you are on the Calendar page, click on the Public event button in the Calendar header.  You will be taken to a screen similar to those used to post to the OptiBoard forums; just fill out the date, subject and event information and click submit.  Your event will be posted to the Calendar on the date you specified.  Your event will be highlighted as a link on the Calendar; if it is clicked on, people will be taken to the event information that you filled in on the posting screen.

----------

